# 5x5 : December 27, 2006



## pjk (Dec 28, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) r R F' U' d R2 r' d' L2 r' F' b D L2 b U d2 l' u F' r d' l2 r2 D' F' L2 l2 d' R' l' u b2 u' B F2 l' u' F2 R L2 d2 U f2 d' U B2 L2 F2 D2 R' F u2 B' U' l' d R' r2 u2
2) L2 l2 b r' U2 r b f' R' f F' u U2 L' d2 u2 r' R F L l2 U l' r D' d' F' u' R2 F l' F' U f2 d l b2 D l2 u' L l' B U' L R' F2 D u F u' F U2 R' U2 b B' D2 R' F2
3) l' f' D' L' F u2 D R b r' F' U2 R d2 U l' b u' l2 D' F2 l2 b F2 U' R' r' f2 F L' d2 f' B2 D2 r l2 U' u2 f' d2 B2 l R U2 F U2 r' l u2 D2 B2 b u' r l2 U2 R L b2 B
4) b2 l2 U' r l' B2 F2 L2 f' L2 l d2 r' L' F' f u d2 r F2 l' L' U' f2 U f F' d2 F u l' u2 d' F' d' B F2 d2 B2 d b2 L' b l2 f2 B2 L f2 L2 R' U b D' f' B2 l' b F2 L' d
5) D' L2 l' U2 r' b B' L' R2 d L l2 B2 d2 u' b2 d' b F' U' F2 D d' l2 u2 r' u D b2 B' D l' f U L B F2 U L U2 D b r' F2 U2 b F' L' r' D R F L l2 F r' L F' f2 d'


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
times: 2:36.60 2:32.63 (2:49.45) (2:30.02) 2:46.11
average: 2:38.45
Haven't speedsolved this cube in a while. I wanted to see what the damage is.


----------

